# Rumor: Isiah Thomas "Wants" To Be Fired?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Sources believe Isiah wants to be fired
> Posted: Friday November 16, 2007 06:49AM ET
> 
> A couple Knick players and at least one staff member get the distinct impression Isiah Thomas wants to be fired and is going to extremes (I offer for evidence the bizarrely stained, even for Isiah, Stephon Marbury misadventure) to give James Dolan no other choice.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/11162007/sports/knicks/thomas_tenure_needs_to_close_323098.htm?page=2

Good I'm glad he wants to be fired, so please Dolan hurry up and do it! :azdaja: It's a shame he has no courage to just resign already!


----------



## Roca (May 16, 2007)

Yeah i hope i wake up in the morning and he has been fired, he is an *** hole who is making us a joke and the laughing stock of the nba.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Or is it Isiah being Isiah - knowing something's going to happen, and trying to make himself look better. 

We need a countdown to Herb Williams.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i could buy into that.


this team just isnt going to be good this year.

granted we WILL be good with some of the talent that he has assembled down the road, with a few more added pieces here and there. just not anytime soon. and i dont think isiah will be around when these guys finally start to get it.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lol 3 of us posted just seconds apart.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

This might explain the Zach Randolph trade.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I thought that was an under the influence thing....


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> ^ I thought that was an under the influence thing....


I just assumed they met up at Scores at Marbury's Birthday Bash.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Isiah's SUV or Stephon's?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

If you had a choice, who would you want to be fired first: Thomas the GM or Thomas the coach?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The coach. Quickly!


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> The coach. Quickly!


I think the GM is worse. If he was restricted to only drafting players he would be considered very good. But his free agent signings and trades are about as bad as any GM in history. Of course, I don't know whether Isiah is in his coach or GM role when he sexually harrasses people. Certainly destroying the CBA was more in a GM type role. I would fire him as a GM first and then as a coach.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He has something on Dolan, thats the only reason I can think of why he still has a job


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> If you had a choice, who would you want to be fired first: Thomas the GM or Thomas the coach?



he actually comes up with some decent plays every now and again that gets us open looks but we still manage to screw it up. case in point against the kings when we had a chance to win it


i would fire the GM first...then I'd call the coach to my office afterwards


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> ^ Isiah's SUV or Stephon's?


The New York Knicks, where amazing happens!!!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

If this is the case, I say give the man what he wants.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> granted we WILL be good with some of the talent that he has assembled down the road, with a few more added pieces here and there. just not anytime soon. and i dont think isiah will be around when these guys finally start to get it.


Possibly, but it would take one hell of a general manager for that to happen. As it stands right now, the young players' contracts will run out before the salary hell that Thomas has placed the Knicks in (James, Curry, Crawford, Jeffries, Richardson, Randolph). The Knicks would have to hope that they can obtain a franchise player through the draft otherwise they'll have to start over again without all of this current youth movement. That is unless you're one of the people who actually believe that a member of this current roster can be a franchise player despite the fact that none of them have proven they are up to the task of leading a franchise to a winning record thus far.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Where do we go now?* 

The Young Knick-Players could use a steady-system inwhich they could always follow through on and be creative together in adding something new to the system with their energy-hustling talent to improve it to their own style-system. 

Do assistant coach Herb Williams deserve a chance to be the interim head coach for one season, with Hann as his assistant coach? 
Yes, if he has a plan and steady system that plays to the talent & skillz of each individual player on the roster. 

As for the G.M. the Knicks could use a favorable veteran bussiness person who is known around the NBA for providing the missing link in a team with a player that compliments his teammates talents. 

The G.M. that are availble now does not do that, they are stuck on star players names to fill the stadium and not with the players communication with coach & teammates. 

As for roster changes, I would love Marbury to be gone, but his contract is a 24/7 job to get rid of untill the trading deadline of his final season. He still can provide some useful performances if left in the starting lineup (luv to be the pet).

I am not crazy over Curry and Crawford, but don't you think a big part of the problem is the system? Crawford excels on curl plays, so the Knicks don't run them very often. Curry is better when only single covered, so the Knicks don't run motion plays that get him in that position. Lee is better off the ball, so the Knicks run plays where he posts up.

A better coach could get them turned around enough that you wouldn't have to gut the team. There is enough talent and role players on this team to be okay instead of sucking. They just need someone to lead them.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> The New York Knicks, where amazing happens!!!


Yes, amazing, as spelled i-c-k-y s-e-x


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Cager said:


> I think the GM is worse. If he was restricted to only drafting players he would be considered very good. But his free agent signings and trades are about as bad as any GM in history. Of course, I don't know whether Isiah is in his coach or GM role when he sexually harrasses people. Certainly destroying the CBA was more in a GM type role. I would fire him as a GM first and then as a coach.


You make a good point, especially considering that, as VP, he has even _more _power than your average GM. But watching them play... it hurts.

Then again, I've been waiting for years to see Herb Williams get a real chance. Guess I've still got to wait. sigh


----------

